# Parrot CK3100 Car Kit



## burkemg (1 Mar 2008)

Anyone recommend a fitter for the Parrot CK3100 Car phone Kit in the Dublin area.

Anyone any experience of these?

A friend in the US recommends it.


Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (1 Mar 2008)

Anything useful among ?


----------



## tosullivan (1 Mar 2008)

I'm also looking at getting one (CK3100) installed. I got a quote from Carkits.ie for €318 inc vat and that is also including the extra cost for the Bose system cable harness.

Anyone got any opinions on them?


----------



## Frank (2 Mar 2008)

3 of the lads in work have the 3200 in there cars.

They seem to work well, they were easy enough to put in for the want of figuring out where to put everything.


----------



## sjg1234 (14 Nov 2008)

I have been pricing parrot car kits up and although carkits.ie are probably the best they aren't the cheapest. I got a price from parrot.ie on the CK3100 and Ck3200 and its cheaper than carkits. Funny thing is they actually use carkits to install them, must be taking less profit on the actual parrot maybe. Other places are Car Phone Warehouse and komplett but komplett don't do installation.


----------



## tosullivan (14 Nov 2008)

I got a CK3100 installed after all and used a crowd called Allfit auto
045 890887 or 087 2285908

€220 supplied & fitted. Ask for Omar.  He did a great job


----------



## sjg1234 (14 Nov 2008)

Just purchased ck3100 from [broken link removed], installation is by carkits.ie and cost 219.99, happy days i thought.  Will post the outcome of installation etc.


----------



## wanderer (14 Nov 2008)

I got one of these as a gift and ended up fitting it myself. 

Turned out to be a breeze (after i figured out i needed a separate wiring harness for my vehicle). But ordered one online and took about 30mins or so.

Works like a dream.

BTW. If looking at just getting the unit yourself, it's £80 online: [broken link removed]


----------



## sjg1234 (15 Nov 2008)

Don´t think i would install myself but fair play to ya.


----------



## Pulse (15 Nov 2008)

Is €219.99 for supply and fit and sot lead incl VAT


----------



## sjg1234 (16 Nov 2008)

Yeah it says its everything including ´mute´ lead.  I think you need this lead with pretty much every installation.


----------



## sjg1234 (1 Dec 2008)

I said I would post the outcome of my installation and all went well. 219.99 and im happy with that. Works a treat the CK3100.

Friend of mine has one for about a year and a half now and all was great but he's gettting interference now.  Has anyone heard of a problem like that?


----------

